
New York bans use of facial recognition in schools statewide - sizzle
https://venturebeat.com/2020/07/22/new-york-bans-use-of-facial-recognition-in-schools-statewide/
======
throwaway743
Should be banned in general.

------
ta17711771
Coming soon: publicly accessible stores?

